# Chicago Metra proposes new route



## Superliner Diner (Jan 26, 2003)

> A new type of train line would connect the Northwest suburbs to O'Hare International Airport, Chicago and other suburbs under a proposal by Metra, sources told the Daily Herald Friday.


Full story here.


----------

